

Impala Realtime Query Engine for Hadoop/HBase - justin_hancock
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/24/cloudera_hadoop_impala_real_time_query/

======
hammerbacher
The source for Impala is available at <http://github.com/cloudera/impala>

To get started with Impala, head over to
[https://ccp.cloudera.com/display/ENT41DOC/Installing+Impala+...](https://ccp.cloudera.com/display/ENT41DOC/Installing+Impala+with+Cloudera+Manager)

~~~
nissimk
How is this different than hive? Is there a page that explains what exactly
this is?

Edit -- I found this:
[https://ccp.cloudera.com/display/IMPALA10BETADOC/Impala+Freq...](https://ccp.cloudera.com/display/IMPALA10BETADOC/Impala+Frequently+Asked+Questions)

------
pella
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4692789>

